# petition to let us disable the top banner



## pillow bunny (Jun 17, 2015)

please give us the option to make the top banner always be the default tree


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

Do you have something against awesome Nintendo puppets?


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 17, 2015)

You could always switch to TBT Undercover if the banner bothers you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Do you have something against awesome Nintendo puppets?



this kek.

there are creepier things


----------



## tumut (Jun 17, 2015)

This is the best one we've had so far.


----------



## oreo (Jun 17, 2015)

Slye said:


> This is the best one we've had so far.


Agreed!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 17, 2015)

Did you see the creepy Zipper T banners during Easter? I had nightmares because of them. This one isn't nearly as bad but still creepy lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Did you see the creepy Zipper T banners during Easter? I had nightmares because of them. This one isn't nearly as bad but still creepy lol



Aw yes, I remember that. But being creepy isn't what I didn't like about him. It's the fact that he has too many grand prize tickets (which gives you a prize that isn't grand at all).


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jun 17, 2015)

Personally I would be totally fine leaving Mr. Miyamoto creeping in the corner forever, haha.  Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Mick (Jun 17, 2015)

Honestly it never bothers me because it changes back ir to something else so rapidly anyway. But I too love Miyamoto behind the tree, heheh.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 17, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> You could always switch to TBT Undercover if the banner bothers you.



but it sucks and doesn't show avatars

- - - Post Merge - - -

why _can't_ we disable the banners?


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> why _can't_ we disable the banners?



Serious response: Disabling the banner, for you, would mean you wouldn't be able to see the title, upper grass portion, and the tree. The images put in the background of said layers is in the banner portion of the site. There's really *no reason* at all to have the option to disable the banner.

As the other user has said, you have an option to truly disable it along with some other things if the images in the site banner bothers you that much.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 17, 2015)

Lemme help you with that


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 17, 2015)

Callaway to the rescue.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 17, 2015)

but tbt undercover doesn't show avatars, which is even worse


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 17, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> but tbt undercover doesn't show avatars, which is even worse



Gotta pick the best of two evils at that point.

TBH I TBT undercover if there is a creepy banner and undo it like 2 days later and I'm usually good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't really mind the creepy banners, but thanks for helping them Callaway.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't really mind the creepy banners, but thanks for helping them Callaway.



why do you always pretend to be a mod


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Get off tbt if u don't like it


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 17, 2015)

Is it seriously that big of an issue for everyone to complain? You don't _have_ to look at it you know, you can just go about your daily business. Let the staff have some fun for once.



Kaiaa said:


> Did you see the creepy Zipper T banners during Easter? I had nightmares because of them. This one isn't nearly as bad but still creepy lol



Ah yes



Spoiler:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Why would you save them omg


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh man, that Zipper T Bunny one. Oh man, I forgot about those! They were awesome and disturbing! I really like when the staff have fun. It gives the forum some fun and laughter.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 17, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Why would you save them omg



For moments like these ofc





Idk I save all the banners lol


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2015)

99% of the time you're on tbt you're reading posts where you can't even see the banner so unless you're just blankly staring at the banner i don't see the problem with it?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> For moments like these ofc
> Idk I save all the banners lol



I must admit, i do have a few saved


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2015)

I think the worst banner would be any any banner as long as it involves the winter background. I like the grass and deciduous tree in the banner. Not only that, but when we have the winter banners, sunrise is much earlier (3:00 AM is when the starry sky disappears). I prefer the plain fall one the most.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 17, 2015)

Omg and who could forget this one



Spoiler:  












No wonder this one wasn't named I saved someone else's screenshot LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Omg and who could forget this one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



That would be my favorite banner involving Zipper T Bunny.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Omg and who could forget this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that one was so racist so yes, i would like to forget it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That would be my favorite banner involving Zipper T Bunny.





Jake. said:


> that one was so racist so yes, i would like to forget it.



Oh wait, I regret what I said before.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Omg and who could forget this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have 9 different zipper t bunny banners saved lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> i have 9 different zipper t bunny banners saved lol



Send them to me pls


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 17, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> i have 9 different zipper t bunny banners saved lol



Yeah I didn't start saving them until it was too late lol


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

nintendo puppets are always yes


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ah yes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I think I've been traumatized QUQ;


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Send them to me pls



lol



Spoiler: WARNING: DO NOT OPEN IF U DO NOT WANT NIGHTMARES. otherwise, enjoy ;p



































i thought tht was obama in the middle tbh


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 18, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh GOSH that mustache one XDDD Epic. Purely epic.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

The only ones of those i saw at easter were the close up inverted colour one and the first one there


----------



## roseflower (Jun 18, 2015)

We need a TBT banner gallery with all the past banners^^


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

roseflower said:


> We need a TBT banner gallery with all the past banners^^



I agree


----------



## Brielle (Jun 18, 2015)

How annoying can you get? So what if you don't get your way for once? Complaining over a banner, you got to be kidding me.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Brielle said:


> How annoying can you get? So what if you don't get your way for once? Complaining over a banner, you got to be kidding me.



i kinda agree but pls no h8


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> i kinda agree but pls no h8



I don't think that's hate. I think he/she's trying to remind her on how she shouldn't let things bother her too easily. But yeah, he/she was a bit harsh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, the puppets are gone!


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll let Jeremy know to cancel the Apple collectible and focus development on removing the banner ASAP!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> I'll let Jeremy know to cancel the Apple collectible and focus development on removing the banner ASAP!



well aren't u just incredible


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> I'll let Jeremy know to cancel the Apple collectible and focus development on removing the banner ASAP!



thanks. much appreciated.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think that's hate. I think he/she's trying to remind her on how she shouldn't let things bother her too easily. But yeah, he/she was a bit harsh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, the puppets are gone!



'remind' o ok calling ppl annoying is totally not hating, just a reminder. got it, thanks!!!!



Justin said:


> I'll let Jeremy know to cancel the Apple collectible and focus development on removing the banner ASAP!



wow much appreciated!1


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> I'll let Jeremy know to cancel the Apple collectible and focus development on removing the banner ASAP!



How about we have a banner with Jason Vorhees, Freddy Kruger, and zombies in it. -_-


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 18, 2015)

I liked having the Miyamoto puppet up there! I like to think of him as my Muppets friend.


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 18, 2015)

Some people might have a phobia of puppets, which can cause anxiety or panic attacks.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 18, 2015)

groovymayor said:


> Some people might have a phobia of puppets, which can cause anxiety or panic attacks.



Very true and I agree 100%. I have a friend who's scared of balloons and will have an anxiety attack because of them. If this is such a case, there is *still a way* you can turn off all site related graphics. The option is there.


----------



## Murray (Jun 18, 2015)

groovymayor said:


> Some people might have a phobia of puppets, which can cause anxiety or panic attacks.



some people might be scared of trees?!


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

Murray said:


> some people might be scared of trees?!



Or bells, or grass, or collectibles.

Welp, time to ban collectibles I guess


----------



## Murray (Jun 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Or bells, or grass, or collectibles.
> 
> Welp, time to ban collectibles I guess



good idea you should start a petition for it


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Very true and I agree 100%. I have a friend who's scared of *balloons* and will have an anxiety attack because of them.



BALLOON COLLECTIBLE. BANNED.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> BALLOON COLLECTIBLE. BANNED.



I second this


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 18, 2015)

Murray said:


> some people might be scared of trees?!



Love your sig art.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

kaiaa liked my post guys. collectible ban confirmed


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 18, 2015)

Jake. said:


> kaiaa liked my post guys. collectible ban confirmed



Nooooooooo!

dislike button needed.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Why are we still talking about this


----------

